# Emails mit Lotus Notes versenden.



## LJerch (11. September 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand weiter helfen beim versenden von E-Mails mit Lotus Notes.
Zu diesem Thema habe ich schon viele Codes gefunden aber keiner funktioniert
so richtig wie ich es möchte.

Ich will eine Datei an Lotus Notes als E-Mail Anhang übergeben.
Die Auswahl des Empfängers und das eigentliche Senden soll
mit Lotus Notes erfolgen.

Folgender Code erscheint mir hierfür als geieignet:

Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Dim Result&, Buff$
    Buff = "mailto:" & Text1.Text & "?Subject=" & Text2.Text
    Buff = Buff & "&Body=" & Text3.Text
    Result = ShellExecute(0&, "Open", Buff, "", "", 1)
End Sub

Wie füge ich in diesen Code noch einen Pfad für den Anhang ein ?


Gruß Leo


----------



## zeromancer (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiss nicht, ob sich Dein Problem schon behoben hat, da hier ja niemand etwas gepostet hat und es auch schon ne Weile her ist, hm?

Soweit ich weiss, kommst Du im die Notes-API nicht drumherum, ich weiss nur gerade nicht, wie man die in VB einbindet.

In Notes selbst (und bei verwendeter API) könntest Du dann die nativen LotusScript-Funktionen verwenden, dass geht mit diesen am besten, vor allem wenn man an eine Nachricht etwas anhängen will.
Lotus Notes arbeitet nämlich mit sogenannten Rich-Text-Feldern, die die Nachricht enthalten. Über das NotesRichText Objekt kann man dort Methoden aufrufen, um einen Anhang anzuhängen.

Aber ich nehme mal an, dass Dein Mailserver nur eine Domino Server ist? 
Dann bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg, zumindest was die Feldnamen angeht (Body). Ein Weg wäre vielleicht, dem Body-Feld den Anhang als MIME-Codiertes Format zu übergeben, da Du ja einen String dafür vorgesehen hast. Kenne mich aber in VB = Null aus, weiss also nicht, wie man das macht.

Für Fragen zu Lotus Notes/Domino, Lotusscript usw. kannst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden


----------

